# Questions on a CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun 9mm



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun.

It is a 9mm with a 3.9" Barrel .

Has 14 Round mags

Black Plastic Grips

and Satin Nickel Finish.

Does this gun come with a ambidextrous safety? 

Are night sights available ? 

Is this gun DA/SA?

Does this gun have a decocker ?

Are Mags, grips, holsters easy to find?

Thanks for your help

:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Here's a link to CZ's site with some of the info you need. Looks like there are tritium sights from CZ available, and the pistol is SA/DA, with no decocker (version with decocker is available if you look at their compact pistol page).

If it's designed like the CZ-82, I would also expect that there is an ambidextrous thumb safety which can only be engaged when the hammer is back. The intended method of safe-ing the pistol is let the hammer down carefully on a loaded chamber and to rely on the long DA pull to prevent negligent discharges, so the thumb safety tends to only be used for temporary cease fires. At least for the CZ-82, the manufacturer does not recommend "cocked and locked" carry with the thumb safety on.

Hope this helps! Let me know how you like the 75 compact, I'm keeping an eye on it for when I've saved enough to upgrade from my 82.

KG


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun.
> 
> It is a 9mm with a 3.9" Barrel .
> 
> ...


It is a very very nice weapon, it is a little heavier then some compacts but it is accurate and easy to shoot. It isn't a version of the 82 it is a smaller version of the 75B, both are very tried and true design!!!! You will be very happy with one I would guess. Get it and put up a pic.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your input and the websites to go check out.

I ordered one today from cheaper than dirt and it is a great price $494.


Item #13657 - CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun 9mm 3.9" Barrel 14 Rounds Black Plastic Grips Satin Nickel Finish

Now I can't wait until it gets here  

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are like me you will really enjoy this gun!!!!

Congrats that is a pretty good price!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I took it to the range finally and put around 125 rounds through it.

0 problems - no problems in any way.

Wow is this gun accurate - it is much more accurate than most of my guns.:mrgreen:

DA trigger is gritty and firm.

Half cock is much better.

SA is a dream.:smt082

I hope I can find someone to work on the trigger.

I'm old - so the sights are too small for me - anyone have any suggestions on sights & trigger work? 

:smt1099


----------

